# Construction of Langwies, Switzerland



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

For months now I have been contemplating a station, or at least a halt, on the opposite side of the layout where I have a large open space between the Rhätische Bahn main line and the back tracks that no one is really supposed to see. Everyone can though because the elevation is not really low enough to hide the return trains on the back tracks because the scenery doesn't extend back far enough.

I had originally planned just a small halt, really nothing more than a shelter to pick up waiting passengers. There are many of these halts on the RhB for villages that just aren't big enough to rate a station but still need train transportation to get around the area.

This will be my first attempt at modeling a station area that actually exists but there are already compromises. My main line is already laid, so the far right of the station entrance will be modified with a right hand turnout instead of aa left hand turnout to enter the station from Litzirüti as can be seen on the station track plan. BTW, Litzirüti is the next actual stop on the line and I got lucky with track planning in that the tracks turn south out of the station area to get to Litzirüti.

Both of these staation are on what is called the Arosa Line which starts at Chur (pronounced Coor, like the beer) and Arosa. The line is 16 miles long and climbs almost 4,000' in that 16 miles.










The first order of business was to create a pattern of the wood I would need to cut to fill in this empty area for which to build upon. I taped several sheets of 120 pound printer paper together and taped the whole thing to the side of the tracks. I crawled under and traced the outline of the area I needed and for the cut lines. One of the cuts on the far right was critical because a small slab of 1/2" plywood was holding a catenary mast that was not going to be removed, so I had to cut this piece around that little block of wood.










After the pattern was taped to the laminated fiberboard I am using, I cut out the filler panel and test fitted the piece in the opening. I would like to have cut it deeper, not only for more space in the station area, but to cover the return leg of the RhB track that can be partially seen. The elevation was not low enough to go over the track however, and ended up cutting it along the contour of the return track sub-roadbed. 

Next was cutting the supports to attach to the table joists to support the addition. I carefully measured the length needed using the bottom of the joist as a reference. I measured up, to 1/4" thickness of the 1/2" plywood sub-roadbed on the main line, as the laminated fiberboard I'm using is 1/4" thick and this joint needed to be flush. There was some very slight adjustments made to the height placement of the supports while feeling for a flush joint with my fingers from below the table. I got it spot-on at the correct height for all four supports.










I then laid the new addition onto the supports and checked for fit and flush at the joint area then made lunch.










Here the block of wood supporting a catenary mast can be seen with the cut that had to be made to go around it without disturbing the catenary.










Next will be attaching the filler panel when I'm satisfied with the fit.

Track and roadbed will likely be glued down due to the nature of the sub-roadbed in this case. I can't be banging nails into this stuff without it cracking. 

Track will be either BEMO or Tillig along with the required turnouts.

I am sorry to say this will no longer be a dual-gauge line and will now be only HOm. Dual-gauge turnouts are available, however, when I installed the third rail between the HO track, it is on the wrong side for the way the commercial turnouts are configured. There is also a chang-over track available that will change the side that the rail is on, but I don'T have the physical rooom to install these tracks before the station entrance...so HOm it will be from now on.

Frankly, I haven't ran an HO locomotive on these tracks in months so I'm not really missing anything and there is no dual gauge this far into the mountains. They'd never make it. A standard gauge locomotive wouldn't be able to climb these grades.

If you've read this far, I'm glad I'm not the only one interested in narrow gauge Swiss.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Lots of spare track there in the bottom middle picture for you to use! I assume you will expand the cat to include the station at some point in time. You have a very impressive layout. I just looks like its fun to run trains on!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting... but... didn't you just plug your access hole back there?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No. I can't get in there. Access is to the right in the photo on the curve.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Lemonhawk said:


> Lots of spare track there in the bottom middle picture for you to use! I assume you will expand the cat to include the station at some point in time. You have a very impressive layout. I just looks like its fun to run trains on!


Yes, the catenary will be replicated exactly as is possible. I haven't attempted station catenary before so this will be a new learning experience.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I just ordered a roll of 1/8" cork to cover this station area. 2'x6' will cover the entire area with about a 1/3 leftover. I _may_ use this between the immediate station/platform area tracks to bring the surface up to rail level. 

It will also allow easy pinning of the track while the adhesive sets up.


----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)

Hi there !
Very nice ! If you have detailed questions about the station, layout and other pictures of the souroundings, drop me a email to [email protected]. I use to spend a lot of time in this area and have access to every nut and bolt of the track there Greetings from Switzerland Chris


----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)




----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you know if the turnouts to the stub track on the station right are still installed? The station plan does not show these connecting turnouts, but it is present in photos dated from 2014.

It is where the track workers are standing in one of the photos in my original post.


----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)




----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)




----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)

Pic taken last Saturday  After 2014 they changed the layout. Your plan-picture at the beginning is accurate as it is today !


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I rather like that connecting track to the stub track to use as a run-around and a third parking track. I had planned on modeling that as a convenience for operations.

I wonder why RhB decided to eliminate that connecting track.

Thank you for the great photos.

Are you a member of Albula Model Forum?


----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)

Thx very much ! I also wondered when they pulled out the switch there. So sticking to the "original" pre-2014 layout is a good way ! I still wait for confirmation at the Albula Model Forum. Seems that they have an issue there with the process ? Anyway, for futher pics etc., you can send me a mail or post questions here.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It takes ten days to be approved there. I thought it could be any time within those ten days, but it's a ten day wait. I guess they want to see how active you will be, photos of your layout, if any, and generally get an idea of who you are.

I have to use a translator for much of my German as I'm not fluent.


----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)

Thx for your information. Well, i am not in building nice landscapes at the moment, eg. not lots of forum contributions, time is missing :-(. 
But i actually "life" during my vacation in your future model and at least i like to share pics and knowhow. 
At home, i run the RhB on my balcony, on vacation in front of my balcony . Via mail, we can write in German


----------



## astrovontogh (10 mo ago)




----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I read on the RhB web site that they own and rent out some of their properties. I know most stations have not been staffed since 1985 and if you are one of the fortunate ones you can rent out these stations.

I think that is great that you live there at the station. I know those at the Albula Model Forum would be interested in hearing about your life there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Future home of Langwies;


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The first structure is finished, the goods shed that is at the end of the inside track and runs along in front of it. THis shed is about 150 feet away from the station building. I don't know what was stored here. Maybe winter supplies, or a tool shed of some sort.

This is a laser cut FALLER wood kit. I had to re-stain it in Min-Wax Expresso #273 as it was too light out of the box, rather like a brand new building and it doesn't look like that today. It is about exactly the same color as the model.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

T'is not mucked up. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Google street view of that place is cool. You're actually on the train.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah it is pretty cool. I'm using street view for a lot of details for this station. There is also another modelers site full of photos of each station on the RhB. Multiple photos of every side of all of the structures. That has been invaluable to me too.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Visited the PECO website today for full size templates of their Streamline Code 75 HOm turnouts. I down loaded these and cut them out and placed them in the approximate locations they need to be.

I discovered the area is too short by about 8" (appx. 64') to get a straight turnout on the east approach from the curve coming into the station area. I will have to substitute a curved turnout at this location so that the track geometry lines up properly. Fortunately the inner curved leg matches the current curve exactly so no re-arrangement of the current track will be neccessary.

With the 8 sections of flex track this little 6' station project is going to run $311 with shipping. Just for the track. Can't take it with you though. 🍻


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

After getting out of Customs jail, the Faller Langwies kit finally arrived this morning. I probably won't start on it until my vacation starts on the 19th. I'm just glad it arrived, and in one piece. It was well-packed.

This kit was nearly impossible to find as it was supposed to be a Swiss-only release. It was never imported to the US and 10 years after it's release I didn't think I would find one. Impossible only costs a little bit more.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Construction of the Langwies station began a few hours ago. The kit is straightforward and the instruction sheet consists of mostly only photos with part numbers and lines for part placement.

The inner structure is a pressed wood that is quite sturdy and glues easily. This supports the thinner laser etched wood facing that is assembled over the pressed wood shell. 

The station will look as it did in 2014 before the last re-model and track plan re-arrangement. The window frames are painted a gloss red, with the entry doors and shed doors painted in a darker brick red color which I haven't purchased yet.
The wood really soaked up the paint and the photo represents three coats on paint. The window frame outer edges will all have to be painted too when they are removed from the wooden card. 

The shutters laser etched on dark green card stock will be painted duck egg blue and the window panes will be in white.

Still much work to do.










Front of the station:



















Window and door frames:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

And with the wood fascia installed and a test fit of the roof:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Some small progress today. I added the alcove roof details and a pair of antlers that Faller didn't bother with. The paint for the doors is a custom mix of red, chestnut, and a drop of black. It matches about perfectly, but could be very slightly redder. I think RhB chose these two reds as it looks as though the same two-tone red on the locomotives.

I also tried to replicate the knot wood pattern and darker streaks in the wood, courtesy of Google Maps.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Starting to look like a train station. I'm done for the day. Time to run trains and crack open a Paulaner. Or two. Or three.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Like the red trim! Do all the windows have red trim?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes they do. They are waiting to be installed


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's looking very good, nice work.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you Gramps.

Almost finished. I still have to assemble the roof and paint and install the shutters. The foundation has to be made from scratch using some left over pressed cardboard. I will have to cut it to match the grade.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Worked on the roof fascia this morning and the foundation replacement for the slope. I also used Photoshop for the station sign since RhB very tightly controls all of their signage.

Steps will have to be built for the four building entrances.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The foundation turned out well. Still have to fix the loading dock foundation and add extensions to the balcony supports. Stairs will have to be built for all entrances too.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work! I'm curious about what is on the upper floors of the prototype station. I would guess some railroad offices.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks!

Living quarters for the station master and family.

The stations have mostly been closed on the Arosa Bahn since 2014. RhB rents these out to holiday travelers, sometimes for extended periods of a couple of months at a time.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I decided to install the underlying wood boards that make up the roof under the slate. It is not etched with individual wood boards, but it does look a lot better with it than without it. It would have been simple for Faller to cut another wood sheet with the slats engraved with the individual boards and then assembled a piece at a time between the fascia and the front of the building.

Makes me wonder why they produced such a very nice kit but didn't include these important details. It is pretty obvious even at a distance with the cardboard roof sitting on the rafters that something is missing under there. Another detail left out was the stringers at the front of the roof supports that tie these together just behind the fascia board. These are also located on the gable ends and is more obvious that it is missing. Not so much on the front.

I will not be adding these details to the rear of the roof since absolutely no one will be able to see that.

The foundation perimeter has been completed too except for the loading dock. There is going to be another 2"+/- added to the length of the dock to match the actual station grounds, so I will take care of the rest of the foundation when I build on the extension.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Finished.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Started this morning on Langwies again by removing all of the catenary along the main line. This catenary will be replaced by multiple track truss spans along the length of the station. Some masts will be reused as pull-offs on the outside track of the station, and one or two for the short storage tracks.

I did a final check for even-ness along the edge of the existing sub-roadbed and placed two shims on the supports on the east approach. A final sanding for high spots with the orbital sander and I was satisfied. Drilled, countersunk, and attached the new sub-roadbed to the supports. Afterwards I used a spray adhesive and attached the new cork for one continuous surface upon which to build the station area.

The two main turnouts were installed, and it can be noted where the standard gauge rail was removed. The east approach has a curved turnout into the station area as I didn't have quite enough horizontal length to work a straight turnout into the track a bit farther west. This would have conflicted with the additional turnouts that haven't yet arrived that connect the other tracks.

Trains were tested and I'm satisfied with operations. There's a little bump on the west turnout due to the difference between Code 70 and Code 83 rail, but It's hardly noticeable.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Waiting on manual turnout throws for the Tillig turnouts. These are constructed without pivots for the closure rails and they stay centered between the stock rails. I didn't know this about Tillig turnouts, but these seem very well built if not a bit on the delicate side.

The throws are coming from Caboose Industries and can be altered to look like RhB thows with the correct indicator and a little paint.

Tracks are just laid out and I'm figuring out track spacing at the moment. Probably do a bit of work on Sunday but can't permanently lay any track until those throws arrive.

Track and two turnouts are Peco HOm, four remaining turnouts are Tillig TT scale. Peco seems to be absent nearly everywhere in HOm for both left and right turnouts and I was lucky to find the two I needed for the entry and exits into and out of the station area for the main line.


----------

